# Endurer 4xCree MC-E 4x18650 3000+ lumens



## pepko (Dec 4, 2008)

Yeeeeaaahhh

I made it !!!
































Some other photos here:
http://forum.fotonmag.cz/index.php?s=&showtopic=153&view=findpost&p=5209


And here is the comparison with Aurora AK-P7 (sku.12624) and with Ultrafire [email protected] P7 DSVNJ + Sekonix Col#1 narrow optic

http://forum.fotonmag.cz/index.php?s=&showtopic=153&view=findpost&p=5220


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Dec 4, 2008)

That heatsink is a BEAST!!!

How the hell did you cut through the copper and form the circle?

I bet that suckers bright!


----------



## Aircraft800 (Dec 4, 2008)

That Light Is Insane!! I'll bet the head gets HOT real quick! Is the emitters wired 2s2p?


----------



## shortstack (Dec 5, 2008)

WOW!!!!!! we need more info. did you buy it somewhere?


----------



## phantom23 (Dec 5, 2008)

As "suivant7" said - outdoor beamshots! (at least from the window)


----------



## modamag (Dec 5, 2008)

Looks like the HS is mill out.
Great job with the locking threads. It significantly xfer the heat to the body.

Now we need out door beamshots.
PS: what the heck is a Aurora AK-P7, I must be out of touch.


----------



## phantom23 (Dec 5, 2008)

modamag said:


> PS: what the heck is a Aurora AK-P7, I must be out of touch.



As 'pepko said. sku.16264 From DX.


----------



## griff (Dec 5, 2008)

modamag said:


> Looks like the HS is mill out.
> Great job with the locking threads. It significantly xfer the heat to the body.
> 
> Now we need out door beamshots.
> PS: what the heck is a Aurora AK-P7, I must be out of touch.


I don't think he used a mill...
http://forum.fotonmag.cz/index.php?act=attach&type=post&id=952
I


----------



## Aircraft800 (Dec 5, 2008)

griff said:


> I don't think he used a mill...
> http://forum.fotonmag.cz/index.php?act=attach&type=post&id=952
> I


 
Griff 

That picture looks like a Flintstones wheel! It's amazing that he was able to make it turn out so good! 

Excellent Work again!


----------



## pepko (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks for your feedback .

It's made from flashlight body I bought on DX.
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.14328

Heatsink is made from 10mm thick copper block. I don't have mill. I used drill and rasper. It was hard manual work ))

The leds are from cutter (M-bin WH). They are wired 4p4s direct drive with 0.33ohm resistor. But I have to increase resistor, because current is too high (3.6A). 

This is the optic
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1915.

Outdoor beamshots are here in order: control shot, SmallSun Cree R2, Aurora AK-P7, Endurer and the last is Osram 20W halogen MR16 10dg.
Camera settings: ISO100, F2.8, 8s

http://forum.fotonmag.cz/index.php?s=&showtopic=153&view=findpost&p=5309


----------



## AlexGT (Dec 6, 2008)

On the Mce beamshot, what is the distance to the trees? Do you gen any donut hole in the beams? How hot does it get? Looks pretty interesting design.


----------



## pepko (Dec 6, 2008)

AlexGT said:


> On the Mce beamshot, what is the distance to the trees? Do you gen any donut hole in the beams? How hot does it get? Looks pretty interesting design.



The distance is about 25m and height about 15m. 

I don't see any donut hole.

It gets very hot in few minutes. But I have 3 mode switch now. Medium mode with 1ohm resistor and low mode with 2.2ohm. So it doesn't have to get so hot if I don't want it. On low mode it looks like more than 1000 lumens.

http://forum.fotonmag.cz/index.php?s=&showtopic=153&view=findpost&p=5389


----------



## naked2 (Dec 6, 2008)

With similar performance to your Aurora P7, I have this drop-in module. It used to impress me, until I saw your outdoor beamshots!  Great job!

Now I can hope DX will come up with something like yours in a drop-in module!  Or mabe you could make and sell them!


----------



## msxtr (Jan 2, 2009)

Wowwwwwww, you are a freak!!!!!!!!! 

Greetings - Saludos

msxtr


----------



## toby_pra (Jan 2, 2009)

Wow that looks great!!!


----------



## KowShak (Jan 4, 2009)

Are you sure you've got enough extenders in that light?


----------



## pepko (Jan 4, 2009)

KowShak said:


> Are you sure you've got enough extenders in that light?



Yes.

Why ?


----------



## jaygrant (Jan 4, 2009)

Aircraft800 said:


> Griff
> 
> That picture looks like a Flintstones wheel! It's amazing that he was able to make it turn out so good!
> 
> Excellent Work again!


 

*pepko*

Yes Excellent work, *no joke*, ingenuity and good use of the resources you had. Copper is the best conductor, much better than all the fancy aluminum heatsinks out there. *Great Job!:twothumbs*


----------



## 2xTrinity (Jan 4, 2009)

jaygrant said:


> *pepko*
> 
> Yes Excellent work, *no joke*, ingenuity and good use of the resources you had. Copper is the best conductor, much better than all the fancy aluminum heatsinks out there. *Great Job!:twothumbs*


http://www.ibrtses.com/electronics/cooling.html -- I found this random website talking about the advantages of aluminum vs copper for heatsinking.

Copper is the better heatsinking material by volume. 40% better heat capacity, 70% better heat conductivity. Note the heat capacity is as relevant if not moreso than the conductivity in a design like this where the surface area/ volume ratio is relatively small.

Aluminum is the better choice if weight and/or cost are bigger concerns.


----------



## jaygrant (Jan 4, 2009)

2xTrinity said:


> http://www.ibrtses.com/electronics/cooling.html -- I found this random website talking about the advantages of aluminum vs copper for heatsinking.
> 
> Copper is the better heatsinking material by volume. 40% better heat capacity, 70% better heat conductivity. Note the heat capacity is as relevant if not moreso than the conductivity in a design like this where the surface area/ volume ratio is relatively small.
> 
> Aluminum is the better choice if weight and/or cost are bigger concerns.


 
Got it, so considering the very small volume in a flashlight, using aluminum is better, since you are really only absorbing heat, not dynamically getting rid of it and aluminum is lighter and less expensive. But no matter what, once it gets hot it stays hot with no place to go, so copper is not an advantage. Sorry, I'm too used to computers where there's an air interchange in a larger area, so copper can do it's job better and heat can be removed from the source dynamically, such as using cooling fans.

Sorry to hijack the thread, it wasn't my intention.


----------



## moviles (Sep 26, 2009)

good job:thumbsup:


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Sep 26, 2009)

pepko, I've always thought "jeez I wonder what the neighbors think of him?" :tired:
This time, you didn't shine it at a building across the way, though. They probably think that some sort of light scientist lives there.

nice heatsink :thumbsup: 
nice flashlight:thumbsup:


----------



## rizky_p (Sep 26, 2009)

:twothumbsthe efforts put on the heat sink. considering you don't have milling machine like those member who get praised a lot because they have one.:twothumbs


----------



## J_C (Nov 7, 2009)

jaygrant said:


> Got it, so considering the very small volume in a flashlight, using aluminum is better, since you are really only absorbing heat, not dynamically getting rid of it and aluminum is lighter and less expensive. But no matter what, once it gets hot it stays hot with no place to go, so copper is not an advantage. Sorry, I'm too used to computers where there's an air interchange in a larger area, so copper can do it's job better and heat can be removed from the source dynamically, such as using cooling fans.
> 
> Sorry to hijack the thread, it wasn't my intention.



There seems to be some misconceptions. Heat capacity is only relevant if a light will be turned off before the heatsink reaches it's maximum steady-state temperature, (only a few minutes runtime) otherwise what is relevant is the higher conductivity, it trumps all other factors and actually results in the copper staying cooler by transmission at a higher rate, and that cooler temp makes it even more effective at absorbing the heat due to this higher thermal gradient against the heat source.

You are really dynamically getting rid of heat, conducting it to the body of the flashlight is always the key unless the light has the heatsink exposed to ambient air instead of sealed in the flashlight. Otherwise it just becomes an oven.

Copper is clearly an advantage for the purpose of heatsinking, except for the weight and cost, just like in computers. Fan or no fan copper always wins at performance heatsinking BUT there comes a point where whether it is copper or aluminum isn't as important as the thermal interface to the flashlight head and body, sometimes one factor is the weak link, other times the other factor.


----------

